# Show us your bubbles!



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

So i have noticed lots of different hand check threads but none like this.

Show us your wicking skills and them bubbles!!

Here is my latest on my Aqua Master RTA







So go on and post your bubble tank pictures!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Great thread @StompieZA 

Will make a note to try take a nice bubbles picture next time i refill

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Silver said:


> Great thread @StompieZA
> 
> Will make a note to try take a nice bubbles picture next time i refill



Awesome, yeah just a fun little thread. I see people post these pictures on FB and this morning i saw this Aqua master spitting bubbles like a rap god and thought why not create a thread!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (3/4/19)

Nice Bubbles you have there @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Bulldog said:


> Nice Bubbles you have there @StompieZA



Im interested to see if anyone can beat my picture....so its a challenge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Im interested to see if anyone can beat my picture....so its a challenge


Any consolation prizes for no bubbles? My Gear RTA doesn't even spit out one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Any consolation prizes for no bubbles? My Gear RTA doesn't even spit out one



The prize will be a link to a youtube video on wicking skillz  lol just kidding!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

I can't partake, living the RDA/RDTA life..... no need for Bubbles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Wait, does this count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Bulldog (3/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Im interested to see if anyone can beat my picture....so its a challenge


Going to be hard to beat that, challenge accepted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/4/19)

My bubbles on the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

Bulldog said:


> My bubbles on the Dvarw
> View attachment 162713



Looks like you have Sunlight Soap in there @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (4/4/19)

Well I tried @Silver 
Genuine bubbles to follow shortly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/4/19)

JuggerKnot Mini with Mr Hardwicks Threesome One Shot on the inside. TFC Elite Cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)

Some tiny tobacco juice bubbles EXTREME CLOSE up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan (4/4/19)

tiny bubbles

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/4/19)

Panama and Royal Wick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/4/19)

Snlv and Royal Wick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (5/4/19)

Reload and Royal Wick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (5/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Reload and Royal Wick
> View attachment 162749



Lol looks like when my Aqua master is making its bubbles, also keeps popping out like that! haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (5/4/19)

Bulldog said:


> My bubbles on the Dvarw
> View attachment 162713



Vaping bubble bath cant be good for you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (5/4/19)

And the iNtake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (5/4/19)

Nice to see we are getting lots of bubbles in them tanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/4/19)

Intake and CBv2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Hey!!! I can partake in this! The SXK BB has a tank, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (6/4/19)

Juggerknot bubbles at Vapefest 2019

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (6/4/19)

party crasher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

Bubbles in the *Skyline*

After refilling with Panama and then opening up the juice flow.

Hard for me to get the camera set up in time for a good shot. Opening up the juice flow on the Skyline is a two-handed move for me. And you can't repeat it. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cor (13/4/19)

How does one get them bubbels?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

Cor said:


> How does one get them bubbels?



@Cor - they normally come out when youve taken a few toots. It shows your tank is wicking. On some tanks the bubbles are more visible than others. On tanks with juice flow control - the bubbles normally come out after youve refilled with the juice flow closed and then you open the juice flow.


----------



## Cor (14/4/19)

Silver said:


> @Cor - they normally come out when youve taken a few toots. It shows your tank is wicking. On some tanks the bubbles are more visible than others. On tanks with juice flow control - the bubbles normally come out after youve refilled with the juice flow closed and then you open the juice flow.


 Oom Silver i also think theres a secret wicking style behind it hehehehe ive been following a few deep and and verry dark vape forums but i cant seem to find a place where someone shares it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Cor said:


> Oom Silver i also think theres a secret wicking style behind it hehehehe ive been following a few deep and and verry dark vape forums but i cant seem to find a place where someone shares it



I dont know of any wicking secrets @Cor
Just happens to me with normal wicking


----------



## JurgensSt (23/8/19)

Blotto bubbles






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/9/19)

Reload bubbled up






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/10/19)

QP Bubs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash.dbn (1/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (1/11/19)

Petri makes some crazy bubbs


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

I think i may need help, every time i see this in the latest threads i immediately have visions of farting in the bath!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> View attachment 181733


Looking at some of the pics on this thread has brought me to the conclusion in SA your VG is being laced with washing up liquid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (11/11/19)

Skyline Fizz

Once reopening the Juice Flow after a refill....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (11/11/19)

Silver said:


> Skyline Fizz
> 
> Once reopening the Juice Flow after a refill....


Wow that's bubbly, is your juice carbonated 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/19)

I can still wick a OBS Nano






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/20)

Some serious wicking action on the skyline

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## delon (13/3/20)

Zeus on the Naboo






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (13/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I think i may need help, every time i see this in the latest threads i immediately have visions of farting in the bath!


Haha great minds think alike , I was scrolling down to comment with that LMFAO. Ok on a serious note I do not have 1 bubble in my Berseker MTL RTA even if I shake it or fire it, LOL what does that mean?


----------



## Timwis (13/3/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Haha great minds think alike , I was scrolling down to comment with that LMFAO. Ok on a serious note I do not have 1 bubble in my Berseker MTL RTA even if I shake it or fire it, LOL what does that mean?


Depends on wicking and thickness of juice extra, as long as you are not getting dry hits it's wicking ok bubbles or not. It depends on a lot of things like if you vaping DL on RTA and taking long vapes then the cotton replenishes quickly and bubbles galore but like i said if it vapes good then all is well. Remember over wicking can cause flooding and leaking bottom airflow slots so i really wouldn't think too much beyond farting in the bath when you see loads of bubbles but i do like the pictures catching the bubbles some great quick camera work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/20)

Reload rta... bit late on this one ... love it with crafted coils pwm tri core from crafted coils. Perfect wicking on this rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (14/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Anthony Richardson (14/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 192171


LEGEND!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (14/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 192196


Quick camera work there to catch those billet bubbles being born 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Quick camera work there to catch those billet bubbles being born
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


I had a quiet few minutes at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/3/20)

Always slow on the camera skills. Even my wife dislikes my photography skills LOL. These would be justified if I had taken a video instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (29/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/20)

Buggered if I know how you guys get your bubbles ... here's my first ever bubble

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/21)

The lineup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Hakhan (23/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The lineup!
> View attachment 228183


from an MTL setup....that is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rivera (8/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stew (13/9/22)

Geekvape Zeus X twin coil.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

